# 208 stinger



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

No. Single pole circuit breakers that are listed at 120 volts can't be used on a a 208 volt high leg. Also single pole breakers that are listed as 120/240 slash rated are only listed for use with voltages of 120 to ground and 240 line to line.

Chris


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

raider1 said:


> No. Single pole circuit breakers that are listed at 120 volts can't be used on a a 208 volt high leg. Also single pole breakers that are listed as 120/240 slash rated are only listed for use with voltages of 120 to ground and 240 line to line.
> 
> Chris


Are you really sure about that statement? We used a QO panel that was designated 240 volt 3 phase, grounded B phase or corner grounded delta, as you prefer. We always used, standard QO breakers, available anywhere.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The NEC does not permit the use of a 120/240 volt rated breaker on a wild leg system.​


*



240.85 Applications.

Click to expand...

*


> A circuit breaker with a slash rating, such as 120/240V or 480Y/277V, shall be permitted to be applied in a *solidly grounded circuit where the nominal voltage of any conductor to ground does not exceed the lower of the two values* of the circuit breaker’s voltage rating and the nominal voltage between any two conductors does not exceed the higher value of the circuit breaker’s voltage rating.​




​


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree with Don and Chris but the question has come up hypothetically if the system would work on a high leg to neutral. IMO, it probably would but it is not compliant.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What if you utilized 480 VAC circiot breakers (in the correct panel) or FSS?


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

retiredsparktech said:


> Are you really sure about that statement? We used a QO panel that was designated 240 volt 3 phase, grounded B phase or corner grounded delta, as you prefer. We always used, standard QO breakers, available anywhere.


3 pole QO breakers are rated 240 volts.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you use a straight 240 rated breaker there is no violation. However, some people believe that using the 208 leg causes imbalance and if overused could overload the transformer. As long as you use a breaker rated for that load, I don't know of any violation to the NEC (please correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I usually put all my heat loads on the high leg. Any 2 pole load that doesn't use a neutral will work on the high leg as far as I know.


----------



## ejbelectric (Nov 5, 2011)

I would use the 240vac with a 2 pole breaker on a resistive load. Be sure to check the voltage, current balance & connections. Its an old system


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

wildleg said:


> if you use a straight 240 rated breaker there is no violation. However, some people believe that using the 208 leg causes imbalance and if overused could overload the transformer. As long as you use a breaker rated for that load, I don't know of any violation to the NEC (please correct me if I am wrong)


 
The problem is if a supply house stocks a straight 240V rated breaker & from what I have heard they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

AB764 said:


> I need to hook power to a 208 single phase warming table. The supply to the building is 240 3-phase with a 208 stinger leg. Is it okay to hook one of the table's hot legs to the 208 stinger and the other hot leg to nuetral?
> I am fairly new to the electrical field and any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


For some reason, using the highleg to neutral is considered taboo. I would look forward to ZOG or some engineer type to help out with this one. I suspect there might be more to it than just the rating of the breaker.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

................................................


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

IMO, there are 3 options. 1) Buy a warming table w/ the correct voltage. 2) Replace the heating elements w/ 240V rated ones. 3) Use a buck/boost X-former to buck the 240V line voltage to 208. The 3rd option will prob be the most economical solution.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

The warming draw will run NICE at 240 volts. 25% more wattage. It should be able to withstand it.

I run 240 elements at 208v, and they run fine.


----------

